# Street Dreams Detail - Black BMW extensive correction + Aquartz Coating



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Apologies for the lack of write-ups lately, by next month I'll have the time post a few very cool ones on the boards.

BMW 1 series in for a complete paint correction and interior detail. As per owners request Aquartz coating was applied as the final protection.

I did a winter preparation detail on this BMW back in December but no paint correction was carried out at that time, this time around the car got the works:thumb:

Pre-foaming with CG citrus wash mixed with a bit of Opt. powerclean to remove prior sealant

Washed using with the 2BM and Lusso auto bathe followed by a complete soak in Iron Cut (ideal to use when your applying any type of paint coating coating). Iron cut was left to sit for 7-8 minutes before wiping down with a damp towel and then a re-rinse with the pressure washer



















After the rest of prep with a quick clay and 2 IPA wipedowns the car was taped up for correction, paint was measured with the PTG and then inspected with LED and halogen lights.

Overall condition of the finish wasnt too pretty, very high concentration of wash swirls with a few areas showing some deeper defects and RIDS.

After a few test spots I decided to carry out paint correction using Meguiars M105 on a tangerine LC hydro pad on the rotary at 1800rpms followed by Menzerna Powerfinish 203s on a green DD polishing pad. At this stage the finish was just about 95-98% perfect and defect free.

Final polishing was done with a DA just to ensure no fine marring in the finish after the earlier correction stages, for this Menzerna 106FA was used on a black finishing foam.

Video 50.50 using Fenix TK40 LED (pardon me if your not a Jimi Hendrix fan)

YouTube - ‪Street Dreams Detail - BMW correction 50.50‬‏

Some shots of the damage before and after and in between...





































Hood showing some deeper marks, a few extra passes with slow arm movement massaged them out fine



















Front fender after M105 and Powerfinish



















Some very deep marks were left, no wetsanding was to be carried out on this detail










Tailights needed some work, before



















After compounding, no intermediate of final polishing done yet










Rear section corrected and polished using 3" and 4" pads

Before










After










Clarity where it should be and flake pop after final polishing










The trunk had some issues during an ice storm in the winter, little bit of "slide-age" caused those snazzy horizontal racing stripes (which look quite badass might I add) but they still had to go, shame, it was a good look too:shakehead:










Usually the worst part of any car, top of the rear bumper... I won the battle but lost the war when it came to deep RIDS



















50/50 rear bumper










Close up with the halogen, just showing a difference in color before and after correction










Small details, side markers were faded and needed polishing as well

Before










After










After correction I pressured washed the car to remove any polishing dust and then pre soaked and foamed the body to remove any polishing oils (a very good idea when applying a coating)

Polishing oils being removed from the finish










After correction and the second wash I started on the interior, leather needed some work.

Before










After










50/50 of the drivers seat after cleaning and agitation with a soft brush




























Aquartz was applied to the whole car using a slightly damp MF towel with the product misted right onto the towel and then wiped in straight lines over the finish. 2 coats were applied within 2 hours of eachother.

Final shots (new camera lens is a bit wider, still trying to figure it all out)




























Sun shots...





































Love this shot, just shows how the flake looks in the sun










Back in the garage...























































Thanks for looking

-Dave*


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice job mate!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Fantastic, great write up to:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there buddy, looks tidy.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Great work and write up mate


----------



## zlatko (Aug 27, 2010)

:doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

That's an outstanding correction, very well done Dave! :thumb:


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stunning looking car, great wheels


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections and a cracking write up matey


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Superb work!!!


I loved it!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

good job dave did one of these myself last week also in black, did the owner of the car request no wet sanding?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great correction work, some top pics:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job "old man"


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice detail and correction work Dave:thumb:

Mario


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice job "old man"


If im old man that makes you... father time? 

Thanks Jesse... sorry I didnt have the secret sauces in when I completed this detail.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Simply fantastic...


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

That looks great! Love the 6th shot (50/50 on the door)

Those sun shots look very wet esp with the reflections


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing work Dave :thumb:

Did you expand your unit??


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Racer said:


> Amazing work Dave :thumb:
> 
> Did you expand your unit??


Nope, I expanded my camera lens... wide angle :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Lovely finish you left on that great job.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Dont know how I missed this one  great work as always :thumb:


----------

